# Vegetarian would like help to lose weight please



## cherrycake (Aug 11, 2013)

I?ve not talked about my weight concerns to anyone before...  But starting insulin in Jan this year was a shock and my wake up call to finally do something about the extra 3 stones and to start exercising. 

I was about 1 stone overweight when I was diagnosed T2... I?m also insulin resistant...  But I?ve gradually gained another 2 stone over the years.
During the last 12 years,  I?ve half heartedly joined and keep jumping between Weight Watchers, Slimming World and tried calorie counting and each time I lose about 4 Ibs and then stay the same for a few weeks and then put it all back on!  I still have all my SW books Lol  Every now and again they jump in front of me and say.. ?Do something about your weight before it?s too late!?
I?m really concerned that being on insulin I?ll gain even more weight 

I?d love to lose weight and reduce the meds... that?s the goal I have in my mind 

I?m a strict vegetarian, I don?t eat any kind of meat,  fish or eggs but I do have dairy products  like milk, yogurts and  a little cheese.  My food consists of mainly carbs and I don?t think that?s doing my diabetes any good hence I?m struggling to bring my glucose readings and weight down.

I?m not a healthy vegetarian and I don?t know what proteins to eat and I'd like  to reduce the carbs, if that makes sense!

Thanks for listening and Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## LeeLee (Aug 11, 2013)

You already have the SW books.  As a vegetarian, you'll have to go Green, but whenever I have a Green day, I treat the 'free' carb elements as if they were Healthy Extras on Red.  By that I mean having only 2 portions a day, and restricting portion size to 35g dry weight of pasta/rice/couscous, or a 230g raw weight jacket spud.  Have a go and see how you get on - it won't cost you anything!

If you need inspiration, try joining a group again or doing it online, where there's a huge array of recipes.  I've posted a few of my adaptations in the recipes section (I tend to mess around a bit with ingredients, so my versions don't breach copyright, I hope.)


----------



## Northerner (Aug 11, 2013)

Pulses are generally good - very low GI, also quinoa


----------



## LeeLee (Aug 11, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Pulses are generally good - very low GI, also quinoa


And 'free' on Green!


----------



## cherrycake (Aug 11, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> You already have the SW books.  As a vegetarian, you'll have to go Green, but whenever I have a Green day, I treat the 'free' carb elements as if they were Healthy Extras on Red.  By that I mean having only 2 portions a day, and restricting portion size to 35g dry weight of pasta/rice/couscous, or a 230g raw weight jacket spud.  Have a go and see how you get on - it won't cost you anything!
> 
> If you need inspiration, try joining a group again or doing it online, where there's a huge array of recipes.  I've posted a few of my adaptations in the recipes section (I tend to mess around a bit with ingredients, so my versions don't breach copyright, I hope.)




_ I treat the 'free' carb elements as if they were Healthy Extras on Red.  By that I mean having only 2 portions a day, and restricting portion size to 35g dry weight of pasta/rice/couscous, or a 230g raw weight jacket spud._

Now thats a great idea! thanks LeeLee. 
In the past my SW consultant has always encouraged me to eat more carbs to fill up on But I wasn't losing weight But the way you've explained it, makes perfect sense to portion control and weigh the carbs. 
I've just got my SW books out and this time I'll read them thoroughly and try and do it properly for once 
I'll have a look at the recipes here too.

LeeLee how much weight have you lost with SW?


----------



## cherrycake (Aug 11, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Pulses are generally good - very low GI, also quinoa



I tried quinoa for the first time last week, its quite nice with some veg and stock cube


----------



## LeeLee (Aug 11, 2013)

cherrycake said:


> LeeLee how much weight have you lost with SW?



I lost 5 stone the first time in 2004/05, then gained half back over the next 7 years.  Rejoined in April 2012 and reached my 6 stone target in 60 weeks.  I'm bumbling round my target weight now, and will have another go at losing a bit more when I feel like it.  YOU CAN DO IT TOO!


----------



## cherrycake (Aug 11, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> I lost 5 stone the first time in 2004/05, then gained half back over the next 7 years.  Rejoined in April 2012 and reached my 6 stone target in 60 weeks.  I'm bumbling round my target weight now, and will have another go at losing a bit more when I feel like it.  YOU CAN DO IT TOO!



WOW!  reading this ^^^^ got me all emotional,  Im Soooooo pleased for you... thats a FANTASTIC weight loss LeeLee xxx

did you go to class or lose it on your own?

and how did you find your weight loss when following just green days?

sorry for all the questions but you are an inspiration


----------



## Silmarillion (Sep 8, 2014)

I lost 20kg as a vego by cutting my dinners in half and saving the other half for the following night....the rest of the plate I'd just put salad or greens on it


----------

